# DIY pvc cage mounts



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I posted this a few months ago on another board and thought maybe someone here might also get some ideas. [HR][/HR]I was going on a 4 day trip to SD on the Mickelson trail and wanted a better way to attach my Anything Cages to my front fork (which has no braze ons) instead of tape. Hose clamps are sketchy on this fork because of the taper. I got the idea of making adapters that would fit the contour of my front fork and that would have threaded bosses for the anything cage to bolt to. Since I don't own a mill or lathe I am stuck working with materials I can easily manipulate. I settled on PVC. I will spare you the long drawn out details as the pictures mainly speak for themselves without a lot of chatter to go with them. I will make a couple notes.......The oven was preheated to 270F and the PVC was put in for approximately 5 minutes each. If you don't get a good fit you can redo it as many times as you want. I was originally going to use PVC glue but a plummer told me it would not be strong as a surface contact glue so I settled on GOOP (or a variation of it). I sanded the gluing surfaces and put grind marks in my metal nuts so the goop would have a rough irregular surface to bite into. And 1 picture that is not shown........Once they were completed, I put a thin "bed" of GOOP in each piece to completely cover the nuts and give them more strength. If you spread the GOOP with your finger and set them on their back, the goop will "flow into a smooth glassy surface and dry that way. I then took a strip of duct tape, once dry to further protect things. I used a black paint pen found in a farm and home store to give it a black look to match the forks. It is pretty dang solid.

EDIT I forgot to mention that I flat ground a flat spot on the outside of both mounts so the anything cage would have a flat surface to sit against.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikercarpenter (Nov 2, 2017)

This is a perfect DIY project. I can give a try.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

injected59 said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome.



bikercarpenter said:


> This is a perfect DIY project. I can give a try.


.

It was not complicated at all. On last weekends bumpy 30 mile gravel trip I had a 40 ounce growler full of water ina bag with 2 7000 mah battery packs on one side and I noticed a tendency for it to rotate some. I was able to slide it upwards on the leg which made it tighter and then for precaution I relocated the growler and put a medium size stuff sack with a winter jacket stuffed inside. Never had a problem after that. I think if I would have started higher on the fork leg when I cinched down the zip ties I would not have had a problem. You could use a couple strips of Velcro as well. One thing I forgot to mention I ground a flat surface on the outside of both mounts so the anything cage would have a flat surface to butt up against and not a rounded surface.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

If you don't want to DIY there is the Gorilla Clip that is very similar to this....

Gorilla Clip | Bear Bones Bivvy Gear


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> If you don't want to DIY there is the Gorilla Clip that is very similar to this....
> 
> Gorilla Clip | Bear Bones Bivvy Gear


Never seen that before! Half tempted to buy them at some point as they look a little prettier. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frodo1095 (Jul 19, 2010)

iowamtb said:


> Never seen that before! Half tempted to buy them at some point as they look a little prettier. Thanks for sharing.


Worth noting that you need the Gorilla Cage to go along with the Gorilla Clip.
Don't believe you can attach a normal cage like the Salsa anything cage to it.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Frodo1095 said:


> Worth noting that you need the Gorilla Cage to go along with the Gorilla Clip.
> Don't believe you can attach a normal cage like the Salsa anything cage to it.


Well then I feel better lol. This diy project would be perfect for people like me who already own salsa cages


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Gorilla Cage | Bear Bones Bivvy Gear
The gorilla cage says it will work with salsa anything mounts. . . so the reverse should be true as well.

Cool diy product from the op wither way!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Frodo1095 said:


> Worth noting that you need the Gorilla Cage to go along with the Gorilla Clip.
> Don't believe you can attach a normal cage like the Salsa anything cage to it.


Incorrect....


----------

